# Range Hood Recommendations?



## johnmuller (Apr 9, 2012)

I need good 24" range hood. I'm looking at these range hoods:

Model: STD-100-BLK - Cost only $259.00 but it has only a 600 cfm, how important is this?

Model: KA-146-BLG - I like it more, but price $919.00, it's very high)

KA-144-BLK - Maybe this is the best choice, i don't know

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## beach (Apr 9, 2012)

I remodeled my kitchen two years ago, I went with an infinite variable speed fan..... I should have installed a silencer in the duct system though...the fan can get real noisy and it's nice to turn it down if you don't need a lot of CFM when cooking certain things. You might want to think about an external fan and silencer...... If I had to pick out of those three, my wife would interupt me and just pick the most expensive!


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 9, 2012)

johnmuller,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!   How did you find us?

2  of the  3 range hoods have a 940 cfm rating,  while the 3rd has only 640 cfm's.

What is the minimum amount of cfm's required by your cooking appliance, and

in agreement with "beach ", ask / inquire about the silencer aspect BEFORE you

buy anything.   If your range hood sounds like an F-18 jet taking off, the wife /

girlfriend prolly ain't going to like it much.  Just sayin'..


----------



## beach (Apr 9, 2012)

My apologies...... Welcome to the forum!!

Definitely look into a silencer, I installed an exterior fan witha 20' horiz. duct and at full power it DOES sound like an F-18 taking off! I looked at the silencer and thought: "Naw, my duct is twenty feet away and the fan is outside, I won't hear a thing..... that duct amplifies the sound including rain drops hitting the outside fan shroud..... so much that it sounds like a water leak above the stove when it rains!

Oh, and get one with a heat sensor that automatically turns the fan on if it get too hot.... my wife sometimes forgets...(not that she'll be cooking at your house, I hope....)


----------



## DRP (Apr 9, 2012)

Almost remotely on topic. I have a residential client that would like to install an f-18 fan and exhaust in the ceiling and have me build the hood. Never done this, I've read M1503, are there other applicable sections I should be studying or is a residential hood unregulated?


----------



## johnmuller (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thanks to all for advice.* Noise level is important for my wife and me. Maybe 640 cfm model it's for me or I need deep research? I don't want sound like an F-18.


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2012)

JOHN

what kind of cooktop, how big, gas/ electric???


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 10, 2012)

Also worth noting:  anything over 400cfm should have makeup air supplied, per 2009 IRC.


----------



## beach (Apr 10, 2012)

Go with the highest CFM you can with a variable speed fan, ideally with infinite controls.... you don't have to turn it on full blast, but it's there when you need it. And as Darren said, provide makeup air......

http://residential.fantech.net/residential-products/kitchen/


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 10, 2012)

beach said:
			
		

> ..... If I had to pick out of those three, my wife would interupt me and just pick the most expensive!


sounds eerily familiar

BS


----------



## brudgers (Apr 10, 2012)

Point of order:

  F18's have two turbines.

  An F16 has one.


----------



## codeworks (Apr 10, 2012)

i'd like one that vents out of the apartment. not that i burn lots of food, but what good is a vent that blows smoke off the stove into your face?


----------



## beach (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess technically, they suck the smoke from the range and blow it outside...... unless you go ventless with a charcoal filter, which never really works very well. I haven't seen one that blows the smoke, unless it's a DC motor wired backwards!


----------

